# Can any gift be trusted?



## Vladd67 (May 26, 2008)

Science probe for ’space pistols’ | Vladd’s view of the World
Maybe General Alvarez was conned too? Or did he get them cheap somewhere?


----------



## nj1 (May 26, 2008)

I rekon he got them on the cheap and then successfully duped the president of the states, big up to general Alvarez, bet he had a good laugh when the americans fell for it


----------



## Grimward (May 26, 2008)

Depending on when they were given to him, I'm reasonably sure Madison was a little too busy with the War of 1812, chartering the 2nd Bank of the United States, or admitting Indiana and Lousiana to the Union to pay much attention to a pair of pistols, however unique....


----------

